# Digit pdf e-magazine ?



## rixon.d9 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey guys , Those whose read this forum but are reluctant to buy this magazine just because you have to pay 150Rs every month, Think again Think DIGIT.

I'm from INDIA, Now living in UAE. When I was a college student I liked Digit a lot but didnt want to waste money on it , Not that I couldnt afford it. Now I'm in UAE and I want to read Digit that I'm willing to pay so atleast I could get a PDF Copy. Does Digit have PDF Subscription ?
Digit Covers some of Topics which will be very helpfull in your professional career. you may find if very much different to text books but trust me real world is different.

Go Get Ur Subscription today and can Any1 tel me how I can get PDF Digit Magazine Subscription ???
DIGIT are u listening ??


----------



## Gaurav265 (Apr 5, 2013)

you can buy pdf version of digit magazine from magzester store...........


----------



## rixon.d9 (Apr 5, 2013)

Can u provde me the link ?  Google having problems in Searching for magzester.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 5, 2013)

I saw a thread about pdf magazines. Some users have the pdf and they uploaded it. If you can find the thread, may be they can send you the pdf.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2013)

^best way is to PM the admins here to get help


----------



## Mr.Reese (Apr 5, 2013)

Link for this month's digit magazine in magzter,
Digit for iPhone, iPad, Android, Smartphone, Tablet device, & Web Subscription from Magzter - Digital Magazine Store


----------



## rixon.d9 (Apr 6, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I saw a thread about pdf magazines. Some users have the pdf and they uploaded it. If you can find the thread, may be they can send you the pdf.



Well Isn't it a act of piracy to Download the magazine from the thread !


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 6, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> Well Isn't it a act of piracy to Download the magazine from the thread !


Yes it is, but do you really care?


----------



## Kev.Ved (May 15, 2013)

Subscribe/buy from Magzter app.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 15, 2013)

Check this: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/demand/173415-demand-june-2013-a.html#post1903233
They have agreed to include the digit pdfs in the next month's issue. Let us hope they actually do so.


----------



## Kev.Ved (Jun 2, 2013)

They will include 12 years issues in PDF in Digit June 2013 issue.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 13, 2013)

Yup. I'm confirming  they have included 12 years of PDF magazines this month in the DVD. Great work by them.

Reading a few old issues and feeling quite nostalgic now.


----------

